# Urgent - door help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi. 

In the chaos of Friday, I forgot to mention this, and I am sure you will be speechless. 

When I ordered the Kontiki last year, it was originally supplied with 12 months road fund licence. This meant that the renewal would be needed at the end of May 07, and, had all gone to plan, I would have been in Italy. I therefore asked the dealer - Cleveland Motorhomes - to supply the van with only 6 months tax and use "the difference in cost" to supply and fit two additional Fiamma door locks. A photo of the door lock is attached for your perusal. 

You may recall from previous threads, I had to remove the lower lock simply to get the door closed in Italy. Well, here goes a story. I saved the lock and had hoped to get it refitted as soon as the door was repaired. 

The van was at the dealers on Friday for the new door to be fitted. I passed the Fiamma lock to aftersales at the dealer to refit it as soon as possible. 

Anyway, when I returned to collect the van, the Fiamma lock was not fitted - it had been thrown away. After discussion, it was suggested that it was better to remove the other Fiamma lock too as this could interfere with the Swift factory fit lock and also the door. I agreed. 

It has just occured to me that maybe, just maybe these two Fiamma locks - supplied and fitted by Cleveland Motorhomes - may, and I repaeat may have contributed to the door problems. 

Also, do you think it is possible that the door has bashed against the Fiamma locks, knocking the whole door frame out of shape, preventing the new door from operating.

I have in the interim asked for the cost of the locks to be sent to me by cheque. 

Advice and thoughts please??? Should I inform The Swift Group?

Russell


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*fiamma locks*

Hi :lol: 
I really do not know how you can still be sane after all your problems with said Ton Tikki - I would have set it on fire before now (or the company)
Any way back to the subject, Fiamma Locks, I have fitted the external ones because a) I could get behind b) I had heard that the ones you show in your pic, ie frame fit, have caused some problems with door closing. It would seem that you are close to hitting the nail on the head with your door problem.
In view of all your previous serious problems, lets face it they certainly were not minor, I would still chase the legal route even if only for compensation for inconvenience, loss of enjoyment, added expense and frustration.
Best of luck with whatever route you take :wink: 
Richard


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Rus,
Why dont you give them the Motorhome and hope they do the same with that as they did with the lock. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift door*

Richard - strange that you mention "loss of enjoyment" as that is one of the areas my solicitor wants to discuss in detail.

I am also arranging an independant report into the door and the motorhome as a whole in it's present stance.

I really, really do not need all this. It is pants. When something is repaired, you expect it to be better, now worse!

It looks like this will be a long drawn out battle - a bit like my historic fight with MFI - that dragged on an eternity and inolved the parts manufacturer, the delivery firm, the store and Uncle Tom Cobbly and all! I won though, but that is not the point.

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift door*

Greetings,

Just goes to show Russell how an accessory can alter the 'van causing unknown stress and the terrible time that you have had in trying to rectify this.

I hope that now the locks are off you can return to some sort of normality.

It could be worth others checking if their locks are impeding the safe operation of the doors.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Swift Door*

Hi Russell :lol: 
I can only say do not waste any more time, money or frustration because it it not doing you any good. The dealers have had your hard earned money and supplied you with a MH clearly not fit for purpose. My immediate thought is what next?
Regards 
Richard 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*

Hello

Peter - with the locks off the new door does not function. That is what leads me to think there may be other issues with the frame. As mentioned, I have an independant person checking this and writing a report as necessary.

The Swift Group Assessor will also be invited.

Richard - the next step is to get rid of the damn thing. I have offered the dealer the choice of buying it back, replacing it with an identical one, or discounting a replacement product. It has taken 54 weeks to get this far, and I have not got the time or patience to spend another 54 weeks getting repairs! LOL

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am sure we could arrange a 'Justice for Russell' rally.

There are, I am sure, lots of us on here that would be willing to assist you in getting what is rightfully yours - bring in the troops :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift door*

Hi Tricia

I think that is your way of asking me on a date! LOL LOL

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Swift door*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Tricia I think that is your way of asking me on a date! LOL LOL Russell


Sussed :wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Russell

"loss of enjoyment" 

In your case it was loss of HOME as well :wink: 

Take them to the cleaners

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
I am getting tired of hearing all the stories about your Swift so I can only begin to imagine how tired you must be by now telling them mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Before the MHF Militia have to swing into action (at yet another motorhome dealers site.......) why not go to Cleveland Motorhomes at your earliest convenience, hand the keys to your MH over to the MD and demand a full refund of all the money this has cost you to date, plus the cost of living in a Travelodge until THIS (for instance) can be delivered. Obviously you will not be reasonably able to ask them to pay for your food whilst staying in a hotel, but they should pay for storage of all your belongings for a period.....
If they decline your very generous offer then the Militia will just have to beat a path to there door to show them the error of their ways :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As I have said to you many times mate, I would just give up with the whole, sad story and go on your way and get a decent motorhome in which to live. I would pursue this lost cause no longer........
Hope you get sorted very soon.

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello Keith

Thanks for the link to the RV! LOL. I think it is a lot easier to buy a four bedroomed house and have dome with motorhoming. That's how I feel about this.

On the plus side, the legal position was clear. I had to give the dealer chance to "undertake lasting and effective repairs". This was at the end of April and I was further advised that I could not pursue a rejection until the ordered parts were fitted, and only then if non satisfactory. Well, that's it.

I have an independant chap coming to assess the door as Cleveland have stated that it is now OK. I am also arranging for the Swift Group assessor to come next week. Then, after I have complied with the law's requirements of allowing the supplier to repair the goods (although this has failed) I can then pursue a claim for all costs and so on.

It will no doubt - like the MFI saga take many long months to sort out. I only wish I had rejected the damn thing last June. I have learned a very bitter lesson.

Russell


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Problems with Cleveland Motorhomes*

Cleveland motorhomes is owned by Ken Jackson and both of his sons also work there. He makes regular visits to the company and from my experience will listen to any problems you have until you have finished talking about them. Find out from the switchboard what mornings he is in and call and see him. How do I know this? I too had problems with my Compass purchased through them, most of which were directly attributable to Explorer and their Customer Service attitude. I will be extremely shocked if any reasonable requests regarding your dealings with them are not resolved by Mr. Jackson


----------

